# What is wrong with this picture



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

What is wrong with this picture???


Consider - This is a 18-wheeler tanker carrying Sulfuric Acid that apparently overturned off of an onramp to I-95


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 5, 2005)

Uh that Hazmat isn't out there setting up the zones?


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Dec 5 2005, 10:34 AM
> * Uh that Hazmat isn't out there setting up the zones? *


 Close


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 5, 2005)

The "canary" is still standing?


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422_@Dec 5 2005, 11:16 AM
> * The "canary" is still standing? *


  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 5 2005, 02:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 5 2005, 02:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-hfdff422_@Dec 5 2005, 11:16 AM
> * The "canary" is still standing? *


:lol: [/b][/quote]
 Yes, but he's a funny shade of fuscia.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 5 2005, 02:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 5 2005, 02:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-hfdff422_@Dec 5 2005, 11:16 AM
> * The "canary" is still standing? *


:lol: [/b][/quote]
 So was I right Jon?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 5, 2005)

The photographer was too close to the scene for safety??? :blink: 

*sometimes its not so much whats in front of the camera, but more about whats behind it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

If the oinker isn't dead. It's safe.

Identify a HAZMAT using the COP Method:

1. Officer standing/Car running: Not hazardous.

2. Officer unconscious/Car running: Toxic fumes.

3. Officer unconscious/Car stalled: Oxygen displacing chemical.

4. Officer/Car both melting: Acidic chemical.

5. Officer/Car on fire: Extremely flammable.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

well

the damage sustained to the truck would have caused an explosion or flames

the cops out of his car there no backup, no firetrucks, no ambulances
No "glowworms"

the cop is not following procedure and protocol, when we arrive at a scene we call for backup, we dont park too close especilly with the concept of a "spill" or potential hazardous.. yeah I can see writing a report and adding "And this is when and why my car caught Fire"

He has no roadblocks or flares set up to divert oncoming traffic which should have been done or no directing of traffic via alternate route yeah he has his car turned sideways but there neds to be more of an advanced warning then that again hes breaking protocol ...no alert and trying to explain "And this is when they sideswiped me"

I dont see the trucker.. either hes dead or fled in which case big no no to the latter....

Im sure Ill nitpick a few other things


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

I think this was taken after EVERYONE was onscene. I think the photographer saw the cop there, and got the photo just to make this point. In the other photos, there dosen't appear to be any damage to the trailer, but the tractor took some damage.

And Alex... you nailed it.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't have the other pictures in the series, but this could have been taken at the moment the officer arrived on-scene. The person who called it in might not have mentioned the type of truck or the officer might have come upon the scene himself. He could get be getting back into his car after realizing truck type and that it was Hazmat.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyM83_@Dec 5 2005, 05:20 PM
> * I don't have the other pictures in the series, but this could have been taken at the moment the officer arrived on-scene. The person who called it in might not have mentioned the type of truck or the officer might have come upon the scene himself. He could get be getting back into his car after realizing truck type and that it was Hazmat. *


 Even if he did just arrive on scene and doesn't know what he has yet, look at the way he parked across the roadway.  His light bar is going to be minimal protection against any vehicle travelling on the road way.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 6, 2005)

Is he trying to block traffic with his vehicle (yet leaving partial space for emergency vehicle set up)? Sometimes if you park you car with the roadway, cars back up behind you. If you park perpendicular, cars make their u-turns way before the reach you b/c it's obvious the road is closed.

*shrug*
I dunno.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyM83_@Dec 6 2005, 01:00 AM
> * Is he trying to block traffic with his vehicle (yet leaving partial space for emergency vehicle set up)? Sometimes if you park you car with the roadway, cars back up behind you. If you park perpendicular, cars make their u-turns way before the reach you b/c it's obvious the road is closed.
> 
> *shrug*
> I dunno. *


 Even if you don't know what is in the tanker, you would park an minimum of 100 feet from any incident. Canaries should get haz-mat awareness training as well, so they should know what type of tankers carry what level of hexa-dexa-bad-stuff. It's not like our ops training is that much greater than the awareness training.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

When I was traveling cross-state I noticed ALOT of HazMat tankers on the I-40 between Conway and Lonoke.

I could have played HazMat BINGO if I had Whkr with me, LOL  :lol: 

-CP


----------



## Luno (Dec 6, 2005)

He shouldn't of PIT'd a tanker with sulfuric acid?


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Dec 6 2005, 02:34 PM
> * He shouldn't of PIT'd a tanker with sulfuric acid? *


 Ding-ding-ding, we have a winner!!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422_@Dec 6 2005, 07:59 AM
> * Even if you don't know what is in the tanker, you would park an minimum of 100 feet from any incident. Canaries should get haz-mat awareness training as well, so they should know what type of tankers carry what level of hexa-dexa-bad-stuff. It's not like our ops training is that much greater than the awareness training. *


 No way. This is not a common rule or practice in the real world. 100 feet from any incident? Yeah, it'd be nice, but will rarely happen, unless you already have an idea of what kind of incident, or you're on a wide freeway with cars scattered about and you're just going to block of a big area or something like that.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422+Dec 6 2005, 12:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hfdff422 @ Dec 6 2005, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Luno_@Dec 6 2005, 02:34 PM
> * He shouldn't of PIT'd a tanker with sulfuric acid? *


Ding-ding-ding, we have a winner!! [/b][/quote]
 LOL  :lol:


----------



## VinBin (Dec 6, 2005)

Canaries=cops? :huh:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

Also-
What the heck is PIT'd? Ive never heard ofthat acronym before.


----------



## Luno (Dec 6, 2005)

Pursuit Interruption Technique = PIT


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 7, 2005)

It's when you use the police car to bump the back of the suspect car you're chasing, so it spins out of control. It's used to end the chase quicker, preventing injury to other motorists and pedestrians.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AnthonyM83+Dec 6 2005, 06:22 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (AnthonyM83 @ Dec 6 2005, 06:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-hfdff422_@Dec 6 2005, 07:59 AM
> * Even if you don't know what is in the tanker, you would park an minimum of 100 feet from any incident. Canaries should get haz-mat awareness training as well, so they should know what type of tankers carry what level of hexa-dexa-bad-stuff. It's not like our ops training is that much greater than the awareness training. *


No way. This is not a common rule or practice in the real world. 100 feet from any incident? Yeah, it'd be nice, but will rarely happen, unless you already have an idea of what kind of incident, or you're on a wide freeway with cars scattered about and you're just going to block of a big area or something like that. [/b][/quote]
 100 feet from any incident is the standard- yes I know, not going to happen. However, SOP's are ever more important on haz-mat incidents, as anybody who has taken any training is aware of. Turned over tanker= stay the hell away. They do teach that in cop school. 

And yes, cop=canary. Never walk past teh second dead cop. Cops are the best guys in a situation where the bad guys are the main issue, but it is well known that cops are good at putting themselves in harms way in situations where they are not the main personnel (haz-mat, fire, illness).


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 7, 2005)

Ahh OK now I what PIT is, thanks for the explanation!

Speaking of PITting and ending car chases - you better be careful, you might run into a stunt driver that has alot of car chases in his resume.

The car was stolen and of course this takes place on LA's freeways as with any other car chase. Enjoy!

Click the link below-
Mustang PIT-ing

-CP


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 7, 2005)

It doesn't matter how fast you drive or how well you drive, the po-po will get you.

I am still basking in luno's brilliance on the pit comment......


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422_@Dec 7 2005, 02:19 PM
> *
> I am still basking in luno's brilliance on the pit comment...... *


 GREAT!!  You know you are really messing up today buddy!

Luno-brilliant...that reamains to be seen    

Guess we need to add another rule, right under Girls Rule.....


You are SOOO asking for it.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 7, 2005)

...... where is the middle finger smiley?


----------



## Luno (Dec 7, 2005)

M83, actually, it's about loosening traction on the rear wheels, on the target vehicle, by touching the rear quarterpanel, behind the tire with the opposite front fender of your vehicle, once traction is loosened, you drive through, while the target vehicle spins past the front of your vehicle, and out of control (well, that's the theory at least....)  It's fairly easy to defend against, using vehicle positioning though.  Yeah, that mustang driver knew his vehicle dynamics pretty well, huh?  We studied that clip as well.  Also, dependent on your continuum, it is potentially "deadly force."

Oh, and princess, don't make me come down there...........    I will go 0400 on you.......... hahahahahaha


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2005)

LMAO at Luno.  I am sooooooo not scared big guy.  Its that little known rollover technique that you are highly trained in and quite efficient at that ensures me that wont be happening.    

Speaking of canaries....We had some cops in the ER last time I worked.  They brought I guy in who had got drunk at his office Christmas party, beat the hell outta his boss, then jumped on one of the cops when they came to take him....get this...HOME.  (boss didn't want him to go to jail, he had to be at work on Monday.)

So anyway, the cops are laughing at me trying to talk to this guy.  All he is yelling is "F***ing Pigs.  Eat some more dougnuts!!"  After a couple minutes and he takes a breath,  I am like Really, you shouldn't call them pigs, they look more like canaries to me.

It helped - kind of.  He actually looked at me like I had a third head.  Called me a "F***ing Wh**e" and then he started alternating between the Pigs eating doughnuts and wheres the f***ing Wh**e.   But the cops were po'd the cops.  And I was banished to my desk.  

But they had him in a room I had to walk by everytime I went to the back.  So I would walk by and look in and say "Right here"


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 8, 2005)

Princess, with your tact, you need to get out of the hospital and into the back of an ambulance. We have a little more lattitude on what we can say since it is your word against theres- and your partner will usually back you.

See my signature line.....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2005)

TRUST ME!! I am trying.  I have taken my drug test and am waiting the DL check for one service - Rural Metro.

Waiting for the county to do another round of interviews.  But for that one I really need to come up with a better answer to "Why do you want to be an EMT?"

Current - "Those blue EMS pants really make my a$$ look great!"   :lol:


----------



## Luno (Dec 8, 2005)

> *LMAO at Luno. I am sooooooo not scared big guy. Its that little known rollover technique that you are highly trained in and quite efficient at that ensures me that wont be happening.  *



Okay, now that funny right there, I don't care who you are....  

It's actually a highly refined technique taught by south american eskimo SWAT teams, while they're TDY'd to Hawaii...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 8, 2005)

Holy Crap!!! I am glad there is nobody here to see me laughing like a damn idiot!!

South American Eskimos, huh?  And here I thought it was a top secret maneuver saved for only the direst of circumstances when hunger and exhaustion as set in.  Taught to you in the Air Force, by Marines who cant...well nevermind...of course.


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 31, 2006)

My EMT instructor gave the class this bit of advice: If you see the truck driver running away from the truck, it'd be in your best interest to consider doing the same!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2006)

Alright, Luno and Princess... what's with all the flirting?  And why aren't I involved?  And where the heck is Jon?  He's usually all over this stuff.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 31, 2006)

WOW CPT!! Your right on top of things these days aren't you  

LOL...6 weeks later.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2006)

Hahaha.  Sorry, I work too much.


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> If the oinker isn't dead. It's safe.
> 
> Identify a HAZMAT using the COP Method:
> 
> ...


Most excellent observation technique!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJEMTjoe1267 (Mar 9, 2006)

its called a cop-allogical indicator. there is no logic so if you roll up and they are on the ground twitching you know you have a problem...


----------



## tkepner (Mar 11, 2006)

*Too Close*

Well, are you sure you want a cop putting up flares where there might be explosive gasses leaking?

As for the rest, is he the first one responding?   He can't be the only one, or who is taking the picture?  An awful lot of assumptions there.

Personally, I think he's an idiot for going so close to such a volatile situation, but then again, if he is the first responder on scene, how does he know what's in the tanker until he gets close enough to see the tags?  From the position of the photographer, for all we know the tanker could be full of milk!

Or is it standard procedure when arriving at a truck accident to stay far away and wait for suited personnel to arrive to check for survivors and assess the accident scene?

Hindsight is always 20-20.

Terry


----------

